# AutoCAD Civil 3D 2009 ملزمة شرح البرنامج



## فواز العنسي (5 يوليو 2009)

اعتقد ان الوقت قد حان للبدء باستخدام Civil 3d في تصميم الطرقات بحيث بدات التصميم بة فوجدتة عملي جدا فعملت الملزمة التعليمية للمبتدئين وكذللك دروس صوت رابط الملزمة :
http://uploads.bizhat.com/file/410250


----------



## فواز العنسي (5 يوليو 2009)

الجديد في AutoCAD Civil 3D وغير موجود في  Land :


× التحديث الاتوماتيكي بالربط بين المسار والمقطع الطولي واالمقطع العرضي والاخراج بحيث عند تعديل المسار يتحدث المقطع الطولي والعرضي والاخراج . 
× سهولة التعديل مثلا يمكن تعديل المسار بأخذ نقطة التقاطع PI إلي المكان الجديد والافلات فيتم التعديل وكذلك المنحنى الافقي والرأسي ويتم التحديث مباشرة و بسهولة.  
× انتهت مشكلة الاخراج مرتان كما كانت في الاند في نافذه Model ثم نعيد الاخراج في Paper Space لكن هنا تم ثبت الاخراج داخل Model .
× تم الغاء مجموعة الملفات التي كانت تولد مباشرة مع المشروع كقاعدة بيانات حيث تم هنا تثبيت ملف واحد اوتوكاد هو قاعدة البيانات وهو الملف الرسومي 
× اضافة اوامر تمكن البرنامج انزال الخريطة الجوية من موقع قوقل ارث مباشرة الى المشروع .
× يوجد مكتبات كاملة لعمل مقاطع عرضية تصميمية بكل انواعها .
× لايوجد ملفات خارجية يجب البحث عنها كما كان في الاند مثل Templete وكذلك ملف الاخراج Sheet  .
× يمكن عمل اكثر من مقطعين طولي للارض الطبيعية عن يمين ويسار المسار وليس كما الاند واحد يمين وواحد شمال فقط .
× يمكن استيراد المقطع الطولي التصميمي من ملف خارجي بامتدادTxt. .
× امكانية التحويل من الاند للسفل كمسار ونقاط ومقطع طولي فقط .
× التقسيم المباشر عند المقاطع الطولية في الخراجذ1 ذات الميول العالي .
× اختصار الاوامر مثلا عمل سطح وكنتور بامر واحد .
× عمل التقاطعات وكذلك مداخل الطرقات .
× نستطيع معرفة حدود القطع والردم في المسار لتلافي مشكلة تداخل المقاطع.
× حل مشكلة الاخراج عند وجود Equation في المشروع .
× يمكن تمديد المسار وكذلك المقطع الطولي التصميمي .
×  يوضح أماكن تداخلات المنحنيات الرئسية مع المنحنيات الافقية .
× يمكن للبرنامج عرض مساقة وارتفاع لكل تكسر للارض الطبيعية في المقاطع.
× البرنامج يعمل مجسم ثلاثي الابعاد يمثل الطريق بشكل جميل ورائع بعد ربطة مع 3Ds max .


----------



## فواز العنسي (5 يوليو 2009)

رابط الدرس الاول انزال النقاط :
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=aee31ccf6fc23ef4d956df2962098fcbe04e75f6e8ebb871​


----------



## المهندس عمران (5 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخي فواز لقد افدتني كثيرا فيما مضى بمحاضراتك عن الاند والان انت تطالعنا بمحاضرات جديدة عن هذا البرنامج لقد القيت نظرة سريعة منذ سنة عن هذا البرنامج وهو كما ذكرت ابسط من الاند واكثر عملية , وفقك الله


----------



## عزمي حماد (5 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وبجهودك الخيرة يا مهندس فواز


----------



## عبدو99 (5 يوليو 2009)

والله يا مهندس فواز اعجز عن شكرك فقد استفدت منك قبل هذا فى شرحك لبرنامج الاند ولازلت استفيد منه وها انت تبدا لنا شرح Civil 3d فلك الشكر اجزله وزادك الله من علمه


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (5 يوليو 2009)

فواز العنسي 
يعود من جديد في رحلة جديدة مع برنامج جديد 
مازلنا نذكر رحلتنا الاولي مع الاخ فواز في برنامج land 
وهانحن نبدا رحلة جديدة مع هذا المبدع 
جزاك الله خيرا اخي فواز وباراك الله فيك


----------



## عادل77 (5 يوليو 2009)

نشكر على المجهود الرائع واحنا استفدنا منك فى اللاند وبارك الله لك على هذا الموضوع الجديد جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## أبوالمعتز (5 يوليو 2009)

أشكرك ياباشمهندس فواز وجزيت خيرا
وأرجو من لديه روابط لتحميل هذا البرنامج يضعها لي لكي أستطيع متابعة الشرح أول بأول
جزيتم خيرا جميعا


----------



## sosohoho (6 يوليو 2009)

شكككككككككككككككككرا لك يا وردة الورود بس ارجو منك ان تواكد على شرح بالنسبة للتعويضات السلوبات في قائمة الكميات وارجو منك ان توضح بالنسبة لربط الخط التصميمي بالكروس سيكشن من اجل الكميات الترابية ارجو من ان توضح هذة النقطة وشكرا لك


----------



## عزت محروس (6 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ونحن فى انتظار الدروس القادمة


----------



## hwas (6 يوليو 2009)

بارك اللة لك ونتمى لك كل الخيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## garary (6 يوليو 2009)

فواز العنسي
يعود من جديد في رحلة جديدة مع برنامج جديد
مازلنا نذكر رحلتنا الاولي مع الاخ فواز في برنامج land
وهانحن نبدا رحلة جديدة مع هذا المبدع
جزاك الله خيرا اخي فواز وباراك الله فيك
بارك الله فيك الحقيقة استفدنا كثيرا من شرحك لبرنامج اللاند.


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (6 يوليو 2009)

الله اكبر فواز العنسى وال 3d - لك تحية ود واجزل لك الشكر الوفير على مجهوداتك القيمه والمفيدة جدا ونحن معك ونتابع الدروس اول بأول وارجو ان تركز على الاخراج النهائى لانه فى اللاند معقد بعض الشىء -هذا شىء والشىء الآخر حساب الكميات وهل يحسب ادق من اللاند ؟ وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## sosohoho (7 يوليو 2009)

هل سيكون دروس اخرى مع شكر لك


----------



## قاسم مبشر (7 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
أخي فواز حقيقة عاجزين عن الشكر ونتمني المواصلة والابداع
ملزمة civil 3d كل صفحة من ال 80 أفضل من اختها
ونتمني مواصلة درووس الفيديو
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (7 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته‎‏ شكر للعضو المميز لبرامج اللاند واحب ارشحك الي العضو المتميز كما اطلب ذلك من امشر


----------



## odwan (7 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ورفع قدرك وحفظك
وفق الله الجميع لما فيه الخير والفلاح


----------



## ابراهيم العبسي (7 يوليو 2009)

بعد الشكر للمهندس فواز العنسي والمهتمين والمشرفين ان يوضحوا لي لماذا لا تظهر صورة الشرح ويظهر الصوت فقط


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (7 يوليو 2009)

نفس المشكلة عندي
الصورة بتظهر لمدة دقيقة بتيقف 
ماعارف المشكلة وين


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (7 يوليو 2009)

اخي العزيز فواز
انت نجم يسطع في سماء العلم لما لك من بصمات واضحة الاثرعلى عدد كبير من زملائنا وفقك الله والى الامام


----------



## sosohoho (8 يوليو 2009)

ارجو منك يا وردة ان تواصل معنا نحن حقا عاجزين عن شكرك سوا ان نطلب من اللة ان تكون بصحة جيدة وشكرا مرة ثانية


----------



## هيثم عثمان (8 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير والله لقد استفدت وتعلمت من دروسك الكثير واسال الله ان يوفقك ويقويك ويعطيك الصحة والعافية حتى ننهل من بحرك الذى لا ينضب ونحن فى انتظار الجديد


----------



## الهندسي 80 (8 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله عن كل مهندس إستفاد من علمك كل خير
يعلم الله أن كلمات الشكر والتقدير تتلعثم في فمي ، ولا أعلم كيف أعبر لك عن شكري وإمتناني.
ووفقك الله في إكمال مابدأت 
أخوك / عاطف أحمد - ليبيا


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (8 يوليو 2009)

نفس المشكله ظهرت عندى


----------



## garary (8 يوليو 2009)

الصورة شغالة 100% ....................


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (8 يوليو 2009)

وفقك الله ياباش مهندس فواز وزادك علما تنتفع به وينتفع به الناس


----------



## khalid.na1 (8 يوليو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك** مهندس فواز بس ممكن نسأل عن كيفية ربط IP للطرق بحيث يمكن تغيير أحد المناسيب التصميمية ل IP فى بروفايل طريق معين تتغير المنسوب التصميمي نفس ip فى بروفايل لطريق أخر automaticely بدون أستعمال COGO point كا IP
*


----------



## مهندس مضر (9 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته : 
بارك الله فيك يا اخ فواز ، و يعجز اللسان عن الشكر ، و لكن رجاءاً اعادة رفع المحاضرة الاولى لانه بعد مرور دقيقة تقريباً الصورة تتوقف و لا اعرف ما هو السبب و مشكور مليون مرة مقدماً


----------



## eng. Ramy Elhamy (9 يوليو 2009)

مشكور جدا يا أخ فواز و إلى الأمام دائما إن شاء الله

صحيح الصورة تتوقف عندما يقوم بحفظ الملف
و لا أعلم السبب , ياريت بعض الإخوة اللي نزلوا الشرح يقولولنا , يمكن العيب من عندنا في الفلاش


----------



## رضا خيواني (9 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا اذا امكن بقية الدروس


----------



## ROUDS (9 يوليو 2009)

بالنسبه لمشكله توقف الصوره بعد فتره اقترح على الاخوه تغير المتصفح على سبيل المثال استخدام الفيرفوكس بدل الاكسبلولر 
والف شكر اخ فواز وجزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng: issa (9 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي العزيز


----------



## eng. Ramy Elhamy (9 يوليو 2009)

أنا أساسا شغال على فايرفوكس و جربت الدرس على إنترنت إكسبلورر و أوبيرا و جوجل كروم و نفس المشكله , شيلت فلاش 10 و حطيت 9 و نفس المشكلة , و حملت flash movie player و يشتغل إلى شرح الحفظ والبرنامج يقفل

أرجو الإفاده في هذة المشكلة


----------



## garary (10 يوليو 2009)

فى انتظار الدرس الثانى اخى فواز العنسى.


----------



## sosohoho (10 يوليو 2009)

على احر من الجمر و شكرا لكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك يا وردة الورود


----------



## الشوبكي اس (10 يوليو 2009)

فواز العنسي قال:


> رابط الدرس الاول انزال النقاط :
> http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=aee31ccf6fc23ef4d956df2962098fcbe04e75f6e8ebb871​


 
الملف شغال وما فيه اي مشاكل
استخدم هذا البرنامج لفتحه K-Lite Codec Pack
وهذا رابط تحميل مباشر
http://files.3dnews.org/pub/soft/multimedia/codec/klcodec495m.exe


----------



## eng. Ramy Elhamy (11 يوليو 2009)

مشكور يا باشمهندسين على المجهود , لكن الملف لم يعمل حتى بعد إزالة الكوديك و تحميلة مرة أخرى و لكن إن شاء الله يكون الغلط مني أنا 

أقترح على الإخوة المشرفين تثبيت الموضوع لأهميته ولما فيه من فائده
و راجيا من الإخوة الأعضاء الكرام موافقتي على هذا الإقتراح
و هذا طبعا بعد موافقه الأخ الكريم مهندس فواز


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (12 يوليو 2009)

thank you alot for helps us and


----------



## المساااااح (12 يوليو 2009)

العيب فى الفلاش اللى تستخدموه فى تشغيل الملف ..

دا رابط عليه الفلاش .. وهوا مش محتاج تسطيب او اى حاجه ... 
http://www.mediafire.com/?mtqdhmtgnue 
افتح الفلاش واضغط على open و حدد الملف .. وكدا هيشتغل ان شاء الله ...


----------



## khalid.na1 (12 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
أخوتي اقدم لكم شرح نبذه عامة عن *AutoCAD Civil 3D فى أمل ان تساعد البعض فى أخذ فكرة على البرنامج *http://www.4shared.com/file/117608172/79f3dc6d/Introducing_C3D.html
*سأقدم المزيد أولا بأول ان شاء الله و أي حد عنده سؤال فى البرنامج ممكن يسأل

*


----------



## عبدو99 (12 يوليو 2009)

مشكور يا اخ خالد وزادك من علمه


----------



## الرب معنا (12 يوليو 2009)

thanks for your great efforts


----------



## eng. Ramy Elhamy (12 يوليو 2009)

المساااااح قال:


> العيب فى الفلاش اللى تستخدموه فى تشغيل الملف ..
> 
> دا رابط عليه الفلاش .. وهوا مش محتاج تسطيب او اى حاجه ...
> http://www.mediafire.com/?mtqdhmtgnue
> افتح الفلاش واضغط على open و حدد الملف .. وكدا هيشتغل ان شاء الله ...



شكرا أخي المساااااح
صحيح العيب من الفلاش 10 أو 9 , إنما فلاش 8 و 7 و 6 شغال عليهم تمام
و شكرا على المجهود و في إنتظار بقية الدروس قريبا إن شاء الله


----------



## hwas (13 يوليو 2009)

ياجماعة اللى عندة دروس اللاند السابقة يستخدم برنامج الفلاش الموجود.


----------



## أشرف عبد الرحمن (13 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج الرائع ........ وأكثر اللة من امثالك


----------



## عبد المنعم الديب (14 يوليو 2009)

* بارك الله فيك يا اخي العزيز*


----------



## garary (14 يوليو 2009)

فى انتظار الدرس الثانى اخى فواز العنسى.


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (14 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وياريت نجد باقي الدروس


----------



## garary (16 يوليو 2009)

فى انتظار الدرس الثانى اخى فواز العنسى.


----------



## alsadaf2007 (16 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## alsadaf2007 (16 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## هانى عامر (16 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## زهزوه (17 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وجعل الله لك في كل حرف نتعلمه منك حسنة


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (18 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخ فواز العنسي وفي انتظار بقية الدروس


----------



## حسن احمد (18 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ومزيدا من الشرح فى الجزء الثانى


----------



## فيض النور (18 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## sosohoho (22 يوليو 2009)

ارجو منك ان تتابع معنا الدرس الثاني و شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فواز العنسي (22 يوليو 2009)

اعذروني على التاخير ياشباب الدروس معايا جاهزة والوقت ضيق جدا فممكن اي مهندس في اليمن وفي صنعاء بالتحديد اسلمة الملفات وهو يقوم بالرفع تلفوني هو 00967777485725 وجزاه الله خير


----------



## فواز العنسي (22 يوليو 2009)

المهندسين الذين نزلوا الملف الاول ممكن ينزلوة مره ثانية على اي موقع للاخوة الذين لديهم مشاكل


----------



## فواز العنسي (22 يوليو 2009)

الاخوة المهندسين اشكركم على كل شى وارجوا من احبابي المهندسين الذين لديهم الملزمة يعيدوا انزالها والدال على الخير كفاعلة


----------



## د كمال (22 يوليو 2009)

باراك الله فيك ..............


----------



## Hassan Seba3y (22 يوليو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وبجهودك الخيرة يا مهندس فواز*​


----------



## neno-pody_2004 (22 يوليو 2009)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااا*

بارك الله فيك وبجهودك الخيرة يا مهندس فواز
لكن فين البرنامج والكراك :63:


----------



## لهون جاف (22 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا على المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## زهزوه (22 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم مهندس فواز هل الدرس الخامس عشر و السادس عشر غير موجودين في الملزمة ؟ أم انه خطأ في ترقيم الدروس فحسب ؟جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## garary (23 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى فواز العنسى .
نأمل انزال بقية الدروس فى اسرع وقت ممكن لاننا على احر من الجمر فى كيفية تعلم البرنامج.
وهل بامكانك ارسالها عبر البريد السريع.امل ذلك
تحياتى...................


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (23 يوليو 2009)

فواز العنسي قال:


> الاخوة المهندسين اشكركم على كل شى وارجوا من احبابي المهندسين الذين لديهم الملزمة يعيدوا انزالها والدال على الخير كفاعلة


 دي روابط اخري لمذكرة 
http://www.4shared.com/file/11753301...l_3D_2009.html
او 
http://rapidshare.com/files/25390930..._2009.doc.html


----------



## م أبــ نوران ـــو (23 يوليو 2009)

مش معقووول انك المهندس المعلم 
موسوعة الظرق والبرامج الهندسيه بالذات اللاند
مش معقووووول انك هو نفسه اللي درسني بمعهد d
لالالالالالا:86::86:
اذا هوه انته فوالله اني اشهد لك بأنك مبدع بشكل كبييييييييييير
اسأل الله لك التويق
هذا موضووووووووووع رووووعه وقيم جدا
نشكر ك كل الشكر
اخوك 
​


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (23 يوليو 2009)

جزيتم الف خير اخوانى المساح وخالد - صحيح اخى المساح المشكله انحصرت فى الفلاش -شغال 100%


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (23 يوليو 2009)

الموسوعه م فواز السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ربنا يكرمك ويزيدك علما , نحن فى انتظار بقية دروس الفلاش وجزيت الف خير


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (23 يوليو 2009)

*الموسوعه م فواز السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ربنا يكرمك ويزيدك علما , نحن فى انتظار بقية دروس الفلاش وجزيت الف خير*


----------



## مساح محترف (24 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
خيركم من تعلم علم وعلمه

جزاك الله كل الخير ووفقك لعمل الخير دائما


----------



## محمد الفجال (24 يوليو 2009)

* بارك الله فيك وبجهودك الخيرة يا مهندس فواز*​


----------



## dode789 (24 يوليو 2009)

مشكور جدا جدا على الدروس المفيده


----------



## juan (24 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك أخي فواز على هذا الجهد العظيم وبارك الله فيك وبانتظار بقية الدروس انشاء الله.


----------



## khalid.na1 (24 يوليو 2009)

[السلام عليكم
أخوتي اقدم لكم شرح نبذه عامة عن *AutoCAD Civil 3D فى أمل ان تساعد البعض فى أخذ فكرة على البرنامج *http://www.4shared.com/file/117608172/79f3dc6d/Introducing_C3D.html
*سأقدم المزيد أولا بأول ان شاء الله و أي حد عنده سؤال فى البرنامج ممكن يسأل

*


----------



## mahmoud khalid (25 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم رفع الله قدرك


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (25 يوليو 2009)

الله يجزيك كل خير اخونا فوازز
ويزيدك من العلم امين
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الزوبير (26 يوليو 2009)

نورالله طريقك كلما أفلت الشمس والقمر وأزاح الله همك كلما حج فوج وأعتمر وجعل الله حياتك كأبى بكر وعمر وغفر الله لولديك على مد البصر وجعل الله محبتك فى قلوب البشر .
الى البشمهندس فواز العنسى
أخوكم الزوبير 
وننتظر الدروس التى سقطت من الملزمة


----------



## juan (26 يوليو 2009)

*سؤال بخصوص موضوع الـ Grading*

الأخ العزيز Khalid.na1 كل الشكر الجزيل لك وبارك الله فيك :20:
اذا سمحت لدي سؤال بخصوص موضوع الـ Grading :11::11:
أنا أعمل على برنامج Autodesk Land Desktop وعادة ما استخدم نافذة
Grading Wizard لعمل Grading Object للـ Footprint
حيث أحصل منها على مناطق الحفر والردم بالنسبة لمنسوب اعتباري افرضه بالادخالات
أو بعبارة أوضح:
بعد ان اقوم بتشكيل السطح (الارض الطبيعية) وارسم خطوط الكونتور، أقوم برسم مستطيل (يمثل الساحة التي اود تصميمها) و من قائمة Grading اختار Grading Wizard و اعطي المنسوب التصميمي (المبدئي) و يتم تشكيل الـ Grading Object على سطح الارض الطبيعية
بعد ذلك أقوم بحساب الكميات (حفر وردم) من الامر Balance Volumes من قائمة Grading
حيث أقوم بالتعديل على الكميات لتتناسب مع واقع التنفيذ والذي بدوره ينعكس على المنسوب التصميمي الذي فرضته بالبداية واعتمده بشكل نهائي.

سؤالي هو: كيف يمكنني ذلك باستخدام Civil 3D
وعذراً على الاطالة، لكن اردت ان اوصل الفكرة بشكل صحيح لكي تستطيع انت والاخوة في المنتدى مساعدتي والشكر الجزيل مسبقاً للجميع.

تقبلوا تحياتي:84:


----------



## khalid.na1 (27 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم الأخ juan سأقدم لك شرح بسيط بفرض أنك لست مستخدما جديدا للبرنامج لأن بعض الخطوات الأستباقيه لحساب الحفر و الردم تحتاج الى تفصيل.
و نأسف على التاخير
تستطيع تحديد مناطق وكميات الحفر و الردم بواسطة برنامج Civil 3D وذلك بعمل مايسمى volume Surface يكون مقارن بين Existing ground surface وdesign level surface كما يلي :
1- تنزيل ميزانية الأرض الطبيعية على البرنامج وتعمل كـ (point Group) ويسمى مثلاً Existing .ground levels point). 
2- تنزيل أو زرع نقاط المناسيب التصميميه للمنطقة وتعمل كـ (point Group) ويسمى مثلاً design level point.
3- نقوم بعمل Existing ground surface وتكون مناسيبه معرفه من Existing.ground levels point). السابقة.
3- نقوم بعمل design level surface وتكون مناسيبه معرفه من(design level point ). السابقة.
4- نقوم بعمل ,volume Surface ويكون معرف بالسطحين السابقين Existing ground surface كــ base surface و design level surface كــ  comparison surface

 من خلال volume Surface تستطيـــع تحديد مناطق ومساحات و كميات الحفر و الردم سواءً للمنطقة بالكامل أو تحديد جزء معين من المنطقة بعمل مايسمى boundary ل volume Surface. وكذالك
يمكن التحكم بكميات الحفر و الردم بعمل موازنة وذلك برفع أو خفض design level surface
أرجوا الرد
موفق أن شاء الله
م.خالد


----------



## juan (28 يوليو 2009)

أخي المهندس خالد: وفقك الله وجزاك خيرا ومشكور جدا على الرد

لكن تبقى مفارقة هامة وهي:

عندما أقوم باختيار موقع للساحة سيكون ذلك اختيارا مبدئياً (اي قد لايعطيني الحل الاقتصادي الامثل)
فعندها ساضطر الى تغيير موقع الساحة (من سحب ودوران ولأكثر من مرة) حتى اصل للحل المطلوب.
* باستخدام برنامج اللاند كان هذا العمل سهلاً للغاية حيث لم اكن مضطراً لعمل سطح يمثل (السطح التصميمي) بل كان يكفي انشاء المضلع الذي يمثل الساحة (باستخدام اوامر اتوكاد فقط) و من قائمة Grading اعرف منسوب هذا المضلع (الـ Object) و يتم تشكيل الـ grading object مباشرة انطلاقا من سطح معين (وهو الارض الطبيعية في هذه الحالة)
والاروع من ذلك انه بامكاني تحريك هذا الـ object (الساحة) باستخدام اوامر اتوكاد (من سحب ودوران) ضمن مجال مسح الارض الطبيعية، فتتغير كميات الحفر والردم تلقائيا.

وفقا لما تفضلت بشرحه بردك الكريم سابقاً وحسب فهمي، فأنا مضطر لتشكيل سطح جديد كلما غيرت موقع الساحة بقصد البحث عن الحل الامثل والذي يعتبر عملا مضنيا ناهيك عن مشقة تشكيل السطح التصميمي بحد ذاته والذي علي ان اقوم بتشكيل نقاط له وبناء سطح.

اتمنى ان تكون فكرتي واضحة للجميع
ومرة ثانية اشكرك يا اخ خالد على اهتمامك وعلى ردك السابق وتحياتي لجميع الاخوة.

م.جوان


----------



## عصام ابن محمد (29 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وأدخلك الجنة


----------



## عباس الحديدي (30 يوليو 2009)

جزاك لله كل خير يا اخ فواز على امانتك للعلم


----------



## فواز العنسي (1 أغسطس 2009)

اعادة انزال الروابط :
الدرس الاول عمل النقاط 
http://uploads.bizhat.com/file/414647
الدرس الثاني تابع النقاط 
http://uploads.bizhat.com/file/414648


----------



## فواز العنسي (1 أغسطس 2009)

الدرس الثالث عمل سطح وكنتور 
http://uploads.bizhat.com/file/414656


----------



## فواز العنسي (1 أغسطس 2009)

الدرس الرابع المسارالافقي 
http://uploads.bizhat.com/file/414650


----------



## فواز العنسي (1 أغسطس 2009)

الدرس الخامس تابع المسار الافقي 
http://uploads.bizhat.com/file/414657


----------



## فواز العنسي (1 أغسطس 2009)

الدرس السادس المقطع الطولي للارض الطبيعية والتصميمية 
http://uploads.bizhat.com/file/414659
الدرس السادس تابع المقطع الطولي للارض الطبيعية والتصميمية
http://uploads.bizhat.com/file/414658​


----------



## منذر محسن (1 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (1 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## sosohoho (2 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم هل يوجد شرح كامل بالفديو رجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## علي سليم متولي (2 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك علي المجهودات القيمة وياريت تشرح لنا البرنامج مثل ماعملت في برنامج الاند


----------



## خالد قريسو (2 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير وأدخلك جنته


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (2 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## إبن جبل (2 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي على هذه المعلومات


----------



## garary (3 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ....................


----------



## عزمي حماد (3 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وفي جهودك وعلمك القيم يا مهندس فواز
والله يرحم والديك
مع اجمل تحياتي لك ولليمن السعيد


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (3 أغسطس 2009)

م فواز جزيت الف خير - من الملاحظ ان الملفات ليس بها صوت ايها الاخوة هل لاحظتم ذلك


----------



## الأدهـ اليماني ــم (3 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك أستاذ فواز وجعل جميع اعمالك في ميزان حسناتك ولنا يوم نلتقي بإذن الله لنرد لك جودك وكرمك


----------



## فواز العنسي (5 أغسطس 2009)

الاخوة الذين واجهتهم مشكلة انفصال الصوت عن الصورة يجب فتح كل من ملف الصوت بشكل مستقل ثم فتح ملف الصورة بشكل منفصل


----------



## فواز العنسي (5 أغسطس 2009)

الجزء الأول من شرح البرنامج للمبتدئين انتهى بالتسعة دروس مع الملزمة :
- الدرس الاول ادخال النقاط 
http://uploads.bizhat.com/file/414647​- الدرس الثاني تكملة النقاط
http://uploads.bizhat.com/file/414648
-الدرس الثالث السطح والكنتور 
http://uploads.bizhat.com/file/414656 
- الدرس الرابع المسار الافقي 
http://uploads.bizhat.com/file/414650
- الدرس الخامس تابع المسار الافقي ​http://uploads.bizhat.com/file/414657
- الدرس السادس المقطع الطولي للارض الطبيعية والتصميمية ​http://uploads.bizhat.com/file/414659
الدرس السابع تابع المقطع الطولي للارض الطبيعية والتصميمية​http://uploads.bizhat.com/file/414658
الدرس الثامن المقاطع العرضية للارض الطبيعية
http://uploads.bizhat.com/file/415176​
الدرس التاسع المقاطع التصميمية 
http://uploads.bizhat.com/file/415179​


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (5 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيك وفى اهلك ويكرمك ويجعلك من المتقين


----------



## حسن احمد (5 أغسطس 2009)

من لم يشكر الناس لم يشكر الله


----------



## فرحان جواد (5 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله بك وبعلمك ونفعنا الله واياك بما علمنا 
ونحن بانتظار المزيد


----------



## احمد يوسف سلمان (5 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## garary (5 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيك وفى اهلك ويكرمك ويجعلك من المتقين


----------



## احمد عثمان الشيخ (5 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عادل2007 (5 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا ريت البرنامج لانه مش عندي


----------



## زهزوه (6 أغسطس 2009)

مهندس فواز اقل ما يقال في حقك أنك رجل رائع و نادر الوجود , غفرالله لك و لوالديك و لكل من سعى في نشر علم يستفيد منه المسلمون ​


----------



## زهزوه (6 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور أخ فواز ولكن الدرس الأولمن المسار لا يعمل يبدو ان الفايل مضروب ؟ ممكن تعيد تحميله لو سمحت


----------



## garary (6 أغسطس 2009)

فى انتظار المزيد من ابداعك اخى م/ فواز العنسى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الحماديكو (6 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررروبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد عثمان الشيخ (7 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (7 أغسطس 2009)

الشكر لايعطيك حقك فلا نملك سوى الدعاء


----------



## م/محمد يحيى حطروم (7 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور يا أخ فواز على مشاركاتك الرائعة ...


----------



## ابوالمحاسن (8 أغسطس 2009)

ياباشا انت فينك وكتر خيرك ومحتاجين المزيد


----------



## لؤي سوريا (8 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور المهندس فواز
بس الملف الأول لا يعمل بشكل كامل
يعمل لفترة قليلة ثم يتوقف
أرجو التأكد من الملف ورفعه مرة أخرة


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (9 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على الفائدة الجمة


----------



## المساااااح (10 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور جداً الأستاذ فواز .. وفعلاً دائما صاحب التميز .. 

اتمنى من الجميع مراعاة التطور وعدم الكسل والعمل على اصدارات قديمة ويجب تشجيع الشركات فى الوطن العربى على الاعتماد على برامج اوتوديسك لانه مازال هناك من لا يعتمد عليها ويعمل بشكل بيروقراطى على برامج قديمة والسبب انه لا يريد ان يتعلم البرامج الجديدة ..

فانا حديث التخرج وابحث عن عمل فى مصر حاليا ولكن ما يقابلنى يعتمد على البرامج القديمة مثل ليسكاد وغيرها وبشكل ممل ومازلت لا اجد عمل حتى الان ..
ارجو من الجميع ان يجددوا من انفسهم لاننا هنا فى الوطن العربى نعااااااااااانى جداً جداً من البيروقراطية والروتين الممل فى العمل ...

الف الف شكر ليك على الشرح الجميل دا ويارب دايماً فى تميز ونجاح ونرجو المزيد منك لاننا نتعلم منك الكثير ...


----------



## المساااااح (10 أغسطس 2009)

لو فى حد نزل الملف الرابع يحاول يرفعه على اى موقع لان لما بنزلة بلاقى فيه خطأ ومش راضى يتفك الشغط عنه ..
اكون شااااااااااكر جدا ...


----------



## sosohoho (10 أغسطس 2009)

انا اشجع الاوتو دسك مع الشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (10 أغسطس 2009)

الدرس الاول من موضوع المسار لا يعمل يبدو ان الملف مضروب


----------



## لقمان سعيد (10 أغسطس 2009)

هل من ممكن تحمبل هذا البنامج؟


----------



## هيثم عثمان (11 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ فواذ السلام عليكم نرجو منك التكرم بشرح ال sheet mangers قى برنامج autocad civil 3d 2009 وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خير


----------



## عبدالجليل الفسي (12 أغسطس 2009)

يا شباب ما عرفتش كيف ينزل الملف ساعدوني بالله عليكم


----------



## عبدالجليل الفسي (12 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر يأخ فواز العنسي واتمني لك السعاده


----------



## هيثم عثمان (13 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير وبارك الله فيك ورحم والديك


----------



## سامح ركابى (13 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم جزاك اللة خيرا يا مهندس فواز وبلغك اللة رمضان ورفع عنك كل سؤ


----------



## mustafa raad (13 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذا الجهد بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/ حسام المجاهد (13 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور ياباشه فواز على كل ما تقدمه لنا من دعم


----------



## engfarhat (16 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكراً جزيلا للمهندس فواز على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
أولاً: النوته يوجد بها دروس ناقصه
ثانياً: ملف المسار رقم واحد لا يعمل 
ارجوا منكم اعادة رفعه مره اخرى


----------



## سعد زغلول محمد (16 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وحزاك الله خيراً


----------



## حسن محمد علام (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك فيك 
الملفات لا تعمل بشكل جيد أرجو إعادة تحميلها مره أخرى ولك كل الشكر يا أخ فواز


----------



## م فلاح (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزيت كل خيــــــــــــــــر يا اخ فواز على هذا المجهود الرائع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالجليل الفسي (17 أغسطس 2009)

نأمل من الله عزه وجل ان يتم شرح pipes 
وشكرا لك يأخ فواز


----------



## ceng.qadri (17 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور جدا يا أخ فواز .. في الحقيقة كان لك فضل كبير علي في مشروع تخرجي الذي كان متميزا على مستوى قسم المدني .. وأشكر الله سبحانه وتعالى أن وفر لنا مهندس مخلص مثلك .. وجزاك الله كل الخير ..


أخي إن كان بالإمكان ..
دورس عن ال grading
دروس عن استخدامات البرنامج في مجالات ال storm & water & sewer

وشكرا جزيلا لك ..

أخوك من فلسطين


----------



## BADR SAID (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير واعانك وسدد خطاك --- وأذكر حديث النبى صلى الله علية وسلم من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكرالله


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزيتم الخير جميعا
.....................0


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Amer (19 أغسطس 2009)

الله يعطيك ألف عافيه أخ فواز,, والله ان اللسان ليعجز عن شكرك لما قدمت لنا من فائده ومساعده. لقد كنت أحد عوامل توظيفي في شركة عريقه في فلسطين في مجال التصميم ,والحمد لله لقد تمكنت من تحقيق تميز كبير وتم اختياري كمهندس مشرف للعمل مع مؤسسة ال USAID رغم صغر سني وذلك بعد أن أثبت جدارتي في التصميم بسبب متابعتي لدوسيتك وشرحك.... والله لك الفضل الكبير علي....ممنون الك ولو أقدر أردلك هالجميل الطيب 

أخ فوازأو حد من الشباب الطيبه لو اساعدنا اشوي على sheer manager لأنه بصراحه بغلب اشوي


----------



## عباس الحديدي (20 أغسطس 2009)

الله يوفقك لما قيه الخير يا اخ فواز


----------



## بدرالعراق (21 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك
ننتظر ابداعك القادم


----------



## عبدالرحمن سباق (21 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## عبدالرحمن سباق (21 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## Ayman ziada (22 أغسطس 2009)

اللهم تقبل منا صيام رمضان


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (24 أغسطس 2009)

*الأستاذ المهندس فواز العنسي
تحية طيبة وبعد.....
حقيقة يعجز اللسان عن الشكر والإمتنان لك أخي العزيز لما تمثله من نموذج رائد ورائج ورائع في التعليم...
الاخلاص الكبير الذي بدا واضحاً من خلال دروسك وتفانيك في تعليم الآخرين ما علمك إياه الله عز وجل
لهو أمر نادر ولا نجده كثيراً، فجزاك الله عنا خيراً وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك، وعلمك صدقة جارية
وهو رسالة الى كل الأحبة لكي يحذو حذوك ايها المهندس المبدع
يعطيك الف عافية 
وكـــــــــــــــل عــــــــــــــــام وأنـــــــــــت وعائلتــــــــــــــــــــــك بالـــــــــــف خيـــــــــــــر
تحيات إلك​*


----------



## smasem66 (26 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا اخي الكريم فواز

ملاحظة الدرس الرابع لا يعمل الذي هو الجزء الاول من Alignment يبدو ان الملف معطوب فلا يستجيب لفك الضغط


----------



## ceng.qadri (26 أغسطس 2009)

هذا صحيح .. يرجى إعادة تحميله يا شباب .. الدرس الرابع


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (26 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذه الدروس ولكن ارجو ارسال دروس على شكل فايل وليس دروس بالصوت والصورة


----------



## husam_f (26 أغسطس 2009)

بس مع هيك انا شاعر انو اللاند افضل من civil 3d على الاقل عندما تقوم بمحي النقاط او المعلومات من ملف الاوتوكاد في الاند ممكن استرجاعها لانها موجودة في ملفات database وليس كما في الcivil 3d ان قمت بمحي او الغاء اشيء من نقاط او بروفايل راحت عليك.
وهذا هو اعتقادي


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (28 أغسطس 2009)

*أرجو ممن حمل الملف الرابع "aligment"

أن يقوم بتحميله وله الشكر

لان فك الضغط عنه لا ينفع​*


----------



## taji.younes (28 أغسطس 2009)

Machkour ya akhi wallah daiman inta btibhirna bimoucharkitak wa jazak allah khaira wa koulo wa ramadan mobarek karim


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (28 أغسطس 2009)

ألف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ليك ياهندسة


----------



## w1000 (28 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
اولا شكرا علي الشرح الجميل جدا محتاج الكراك ضروري للبرنامج او الكود ارجوكم


----------



## إدريسي أحمد (28 أغسطس 2009)

السيد "فواز" لدي مشكلة لقد تعلمت إستعمال Civil 2009 في مجال الطرقات و مجال الري Pipes بالطريقة الإنجليزية , لكن في الجزائر لنا إستعمال فرنسي و لهذا قمت بإستعمال Kit country2009 لإعادة بالطريقة الفرنسية Civil 2009Fr لكن بعد الإستعمال ؛Pipe=Canalisation النتيجة هي أنه Slope=0%, و INV int=-0 و كذلك INV out=-0
أرجو أني قد أوصلت الفكرة
شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (29 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير علي مجهودك الرائع
وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## مرادعبدالله (29 أغسطس 2009)

سامر محمد سامر قال:


> *أرجو ممن حمل الملف الرابع "aligment"​*
> 
> *أن يقوم بتحميله وله الشكر*​
> 
> *لان فك الضغط عنه لا ينفع*​


 بهذا الرابط ان شاء الله تجد حل مشكلتك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148414.html


----------



## مرادعبدالله (29 أغسطس 2009)

الشكر كل الشكر لاستاذنا المهندس فواز علي الدروس القيمه وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## م/محمد يحيى حطروم (29 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
وإلى الأمام دوماً


----------



## إدريسي أحمد (30 أغسطس 2009)

*السيد "KHALID.NA1" لدي مشكلة لقد تعلمت إستعمال Civil 2009 في مجال الطرقات و مجال الري Pipes بالطريقة الإنجليزية , لكن في الجزائر لنا إستعمال فرنسي و لهذا قمت بإستعمال Kit country2009 لإعادة بالطريقة الفرنسية Civil 2009Fr لكن بعد الإستعمال ؛Pipe=Canalisation النتيجة هي أنه Slope=0%, و INV int=-0 و كذلك INV out=-0
أرجو أني قد أوصلت الفكرة و لحد الآن لم أجد الحل أرجو أن تساعدني
شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــرا*​


----------



## م أحمد ناصر (30 أغسطس 2009)

*شكــــــــرن على المـــذكـــرة 

و جـــــــارى تحميلهـــــــا*​


----------



## secoman (30 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله لك على هذا الموضوع الجديد جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (31 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم 
و نتمني لك التقدم
ابو عمر


----------



## عباس الحديدي (31 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا استاذ جلال وكل عام وانت بالف خير ورمضان كريم


----------



## غزاله باجمال (4 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي المهندس فوازلوسمحت اذا كان معاك اي شي في الطرق من برامج وشروحات على سبيل المثال لاتد ارجو ان ترسله الى ايميلي maimony20102hotmail.comاكون شاكره ومقدره لكل تعاومكن معاي وشكرا زميلتكم م . غزاله باجمال الامارات


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (4 سبتمبر 2009)

تشكرات يا بش مهندس فواز


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مرادعبدالله قال:


> بهذا الرابط ان شاء الله تجد حل مشكلتك
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148414.html


*
لقد قمت تحميل البرنامج ومشي الحال

شكرا لك أخي العزيز

وجزاك الله خيراً

وبارك الله فيك

تحياتي يالغالي​*


----------



## احمدالزلبانى (8 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك اللة فيك وتسلم يالغالى


----------



## علي الصدر (10 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه ما لما فيه صلاح الدنيا والاخره


----------



## مساح محترف (11 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
تعودنا منك على الابداع والتميز
جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## م_زين (11 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على المحهود الجيد


----------



## تافكه (11 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم اياد من اربيل شمال العراق اسال الله ان يتقبل صيامكم وقيامكم
لدى سوال ارجووووومنكم كيفية عمل شيت بروفايل باللاند او مقطع عرضى بالشيت


----------



## فوزي السلطاني (11 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وبتعبك


----------



## mostafammy (11 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وفى أنتظار الدروس القادمه


----------



## سناء الخطاب (12 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا عزيزي المهندس فواز العنسي على المواضيع الرائعة جدا


----------



## garary (12 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وفى أنتظار الدروس القادمه


----------



## عباس الحديدي (22 سبتمبر 2009)

كل عام وانتم بالف خير وخصوصا الاستاذ فواز لما قدمة لهذا المنتدى مع تمنياتي بالموفقية والنجاح الدائ له


----------



## باكير (22 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخ فواز العنسي الله يجزيك الخير الوافر و يدخل فسيح جنانه و يبلغ بعلمك منزلة الشهداء و الصالحين


----------



## تافكه (22 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم ارجو من الاخوة ان يبينو لى كيف نربط الاند مع كوكل ايرث


----------



## تافكه (22 سبتمبر 2009)

احب ان اشتغل خارج العراق فهل من طريقة ان اعمل خارج العراق فى دول عربية ولدى خبرة جيدة فى مجال المساحة فى جميع المشاريع كطرق ومبانى


----------



## امير السيد حسين (25 سبتمبر 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير على المسلمين والامة العربية جميعا


----------



## sosohoho (9 أكتوبر 2009)

ارجو المساعدة من استاذ فواز العنسي الصوت في الدروس الفلاشية لا يخرج لا اعرف السبب


----------



## تامر. (10 أكتوبر 2009)

المهندس فواز له فضل بعد الله على كثير من مهندسي الطرق
أسأل الله أن يجعل ما قدمته في ميزان حسناتك
وأن يجعل لك من كل ضيق مخرجاً ومن كل هم فرجاً ويرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب.​


----------



## smalk (10 أكتوبر 2009)

thank thank


----------



## sosohoho (12 أكتوبر 2009)

هل من مجيب لماذا الصوت عندي غير شغال بليسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس


----------



## بدرسعد (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*من علمني حرفا صرت لهو عبدا*

بارك الله فيك اخي فواز
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## randortin (13 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## yasserahmedelareny (13 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخى


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (16 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك أخي العزيز
أدامك الله وغمرك بلطفه
تحياتي


----------



## wmanr (16 أكتوبر 2009)

هذا رابط الملف الرابع بعد اصلاحة وشكرا للاخ العزيز/فواز
الرابط على 
http://rapidshare.com/files/293879761/aligment.rar.html


----------



## فواز العنسي (17 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم :
اخواني واحبائي المهندسين اينما كنتم يعلم الله اني احبكم في الله واسأل الله الذي جمعنا هنا ان يجمعنا تحت ظلة اخوان على سرر متقابلين .
وصل إلى عمل شكرة تصاميم كبيرة لمشروع اكبر والذي لاحظتة من هذا التصميم انة اغلق الفجوه بين تصاميم المهندس المدني والانسان العادي بحيث يمكن لاي شخص فهم اعمالنا الهندسية وذات الطرقات وهو الاخراج النهائي للعمل بشكل 3 دي مبسط وسهل وليس خطوط وارقام .
لحد الان كل شى مضبوط ندخل في المشكلة 
المصممين اشتغلوا العمل ببرنامج CIVIL 3D وهذا والحمد للة سهل بس الاخراج بعد النهائي كان باستخدام برنامج Dynamite وهذا البرنامج يرتبط مع السفل ويخرج اخراج اكثر من مذهل 
بحثت عن البرنامج بعد عناء طويل توصلت ان البرنامج لا يمكن شرائة إلا من دبي فتواصلت مع ناس هناك .....الخ المهم اطلب المساعدة من كل مهندس قادر يوصل للبرنامج ان ينزلة على المنتدى وجزاة الله الله عنا مليار تلريون بليون خير .
والملف المرفق صور من فيدو لم استطع تنزيلة فصورت منة بعض الصور لتروا مقدار الابداع الذي سنصل الية انشاء الله وليس ذلك على لله بعزيز .
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=aee31ccf6fc23ef4d956df2962098fcbe04e75f6e8ebb871


----------



## عباس الحديدي (18 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ والاستاذ فواز .انا راح احاول انشاء الله في تحصيل هذا البرنامج بعون الله .بالمناسبة استاذ فواز كم درس لحد الان تم عرضه في المنتدى في برنامج السفل 3دي .كما اني لم استطيع فتح الملفات او المحاضرات رقم 4و8و9 الظاهر بسبب عطل ولم استطيع اصلاح الملفات


----------



## عباس الحديدي (18 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ والاستاذ فواز .انا راح احاول انشاء الله في تحصيل هذا البرنامج بعون الله .بالمناسبة استاذ فواز كم درس لحد الان تم عرضه في المنتدى في برنامج السفل 3دي .كما اني لم استطيع فتح الملفات او المحاضرات رقم 4و8و9 الظاهر بسبب عطل ولم استطيع اصلاح الملفات


----------



## لهون جاف (19 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وكثر من امثالك لخدمة امة المسلمين


----------



## زانا سواره (20 أكتوبر 2009)

الحمد لله الذي جعلنا مسلمين،
بارك الله فيك يا أخي فواز، اسأل الله لك ولوالديك الفوز بالجنة والفردوس الاعلى.
أخوك في الله ( زانا ) من شمال العراق (كوردستان) .


----------



## زانا سواره (20 أكتوبر 2009)

الحمد لله الذي جعلنا مسلمين،
بارك الله فيك يا أخي فواز، اسأل الله لك ولوالديك الفوز بالجنة والفردوس الاعلى.
أخوك في الله ( زانا ) من شمال العراق (كوردستان) .


----------



## فريد عوني (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وبجهودك الخيرة يا مهندس فواز*​


----------



## عزت محروس (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*الى المهندس /فواز*

اليك هذا الرابط حيث يمكنك من تحميل نسخة تجريبية لمدة شهرمن البرنامج
http://www.3am-solutions.com/products/dvsp3/trial.asp
ارجو من الله ان اكون افدتك ولو بالقليل


----------



## فواز العنسي (21 أكتوبر 2009)

حاولت انزلة من هذا الموقع بس ما صلحت شكرا لك اخ عزت


----------



## عزت محروس (22 أكتوبر 2009)

فواز العنسي قال:


> حاولت انزلة من هذا الموقع بس ما صلحت شكرا لك اخ عزت


 يا بشمهندس حضرتك سوف تقوم اولا بملىء البيانات فى هذه الصفحة
وسوف يتم ارسال رابط التحميل عبر الايميل
وهذا نص الايمل الذى ارسل لى من الشركة
Dear azat,

Thank you for visiting the 3am Solutions web site and requesting an evaluation licence of Dynamite VSP. This product is available as a 75Mb download by following the link contained in this email.

Download Instructions

Please download the main installation executable for Dynamite VSP v4.0 from the following link:
Download...
Please download the installation guide for Dynamite VSP Version 4.0 from the following link:
Download...
وبمجرد الضغط علىDownload...يتم التحميل مباشرة وهو رابط سريع


----------



## وائل نجيب (22 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## لهون جاف (27 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ العزيز فوازالعنسي بارك الله على هذا المجهود الكبير ولكن لو امكن وضع الدرس الرابع على موقع 4 shared كون الموقع ربدشير غير مسموح للعراقيين بالاشتراك به لعد توفر خدمة البطاقة الالكترونية في العراق للاشتراك في الموقع مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## نورالدين عثمان (27 أكتوبر 2009)

المهندس فواز نشكرك كثيرا على افدتنا به وقد اختصرت لنا الكثير من الوقت والجهد وفقك الله وزادك علما


----------



## نورالدين عثمان (27 أكتوبر 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر على ما افدتنا به زادك الله علما وتوفيقا


----------



## قاسم مبشر (29 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ فواز العنسي الف شكر علي ما قدمت وابدعت


----------



## w1000 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

استاذنا الحبيب 
محتاج كراك 2009 ضروري
او علي الميل [email protected]


----------



## نبيل المسماري (30 أكتوبر 2009)

جزيل الشكر والعرفان اخ فواز وبارك الله فيك وجميع الاخوان بالمنتدى ولكم فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## ess2008 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## marwan dodo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## maher baher (31 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته:
هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا الموقع و أرجو الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم
أخوكم ماهر


----------



## hany_meselhey (31 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ المهندس المحترم فواز بالله عليك عايزين نموزج او مثال لطريق موجود عندنك فى ملف بمناسيبه التصميمية ومرفوع ليه ميزانية شبكية.... بالله عليك عايزين نحسب كمياته


----------



## MohamedSaieed (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور ودايماً في التقدم والازدهاااااااااااااااااار


----------



## mfalahxp (3 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hany_meselhey (4 نوفمبر 2009)

* الاخ المهندس المحترم فواز بالله عليك عايزين نموزج او مثال لطريق موجود عندك فى ملف بمناسيبه التصميمية ومرفوع ليه ميزانية شبكية.... بالله عليك عايزين نحسب كمياته وياريت الشرح بطريقة مبسطة
*​


----------



## مساح يمني (4 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الموضوع طلب مساعده 
ارجو من الاخوه المهندسين مساعديتي في كيفه استدعا صوره جويه الي برنما ج


----------



## مساح يمني (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم 
الموضوع طلب مساعده 
ارجو من الاخوه المهندسين مساعديتي في كيفه استدعا صوره جويه الي برنما ج AutoCAD*​


----------



## لهون جاف (6 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ العزيز فواز العنسي
عند محاولة انزال الدرس الرابع يظهرالخطأ التالي
*Error*

This file is neither allocated to a Premium Account, or a Collector's Account, and can therefore only be downloaded 10 times.
This limit is reached.
To download this file, the uploader either needs to transfer this file into his/her Collector's Account, or upload the file again. The file can later be moved to a Collector's Account. The uploader just needs to click the delete link of the file to get further information.
ارجو ان امكن الحل مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## الهندسي 80 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل /فواز العنسي 
وفقك الله في الحصول على البرنامج ( Dynamite ) وأعلم انني سابدل جهدي لعل الله يوفقني للحصول على نسخة .
وجزاك الله كل خير على ما قدمته وتقدمه .


----------



## نجم الدين الشرعبي (7 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرلكم على هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## نجم الدين الشرعبي (7 نوفمبر 2009)

وشكرا لجميع أعضاء المنتدى


----------



## نجم الدين الشرعبي (7 نوفمبر 2009)

ولكم كل التحية والاجلال


----------



## نجم الدين الشرعبي (7 نوفمبر 2009)

وشكرا للمهندس فواز


----------



## hany_meselhey (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*  الاخ المهندس المحترم فواز بالله عليك عايزين نموزج او مثال لطريق موجود عندك فى ملف بمناسيبه التصميمية ومرفوع ليه ميزانية شبكية.... بالله عليك عايزين نحسب كمياته وياريت الشرح بطريقة مبسطة
​*​


----------



## sryh (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك*

مشكور يا أخي فواز 

*ونطلب منك وضع باقي الدروس للأهمية وشكراً*​


م. مفتاح سريح - ليبيا


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (9 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يامهندس فواز واكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## عزت محروس (9 نوفمبر 2009)

نرجو من المهندس فواز تكملة الشرح


----------



## abdolla1978 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا مهندس فواز 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## لهون لهونى (11 نوفمبر 2009)

داوا لة خواى كةورة دةكةم كة تةمةن دريزت بكات برا 
اني كورد من كوردستان شمال عيراق


----------



## sniper1975 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع اخ فواز بارك الله فيك...........


----------



## Mr_Mentor (12 نوفمبر 2009)

الف الف شكر على الملزمة

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## essslam_hw (12 نوفمبر 2009)

مشاء الله على الموقع ده جامة اوى بصراحه والناس المتميزين ربنا يبارك فيهم و ينفعنا يا رب بعلمهم اللهم امين ونرجو المزيد عن المساحه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hany_meselhey (13 نوفمبر 2009)

* الاخ المهندس المحترم فواز بالله عليك عايزين نموزج او مثال لطريق موجود عندنك فى ملف بمناسيبه التصميمية ومرفوع ليه ميزانية شبكية.... بالله عليك عايزين نحسب كمياته*​


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*الشكر مش كفاية*

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس فواز 
استفدنا كثيرا علي مدي السنين الماضية منك
في اللاند و الان اشعر و قد انقظتني من بئر عميق
بشرح السيفل اللي كنت بدور علية الف مليون شكر
وفقك الله و دمت في رعايتة
ابو عمر:56:


----------



## ess2008 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ess2008 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkssssssssssssss


----------



## ahmed_84_7 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وبجهودك الخيرة يا مهندس فواز*​


----------



## سعيد شعبان (15 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله الله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (15 نوفمبر 2009)

لو سمحت يامهندس فواز عايزين حل لمشكلة انفصال الصوت عن الصورة


----------



## S.L.Surveyor (16 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعل الله عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ramikhaski (16 نوفمبر 2009)

والله ياأخ فواز انا عاجز عن شكرك وربي يوفقك ويديم الصحة والعافية عليك وعلى عائلتك ......
أخواني الروابط كلها شغالة للدروس السابقة بس انا عندي بس الدرس الأول شغال الصوت وباقي الدروس من دون صوت ...ياريت اذا في حدا يعرف شو السبب يخبرني ..وربي يوفق الجميع ...


----------



## africano800 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

والله يا باشمهندس فواز انا مش لاقي جملة شكر تناسب اعمالك الخيره التي تجعل لساني عاجز عن الشكر 
كل اللي اقدر اقولهولك انك كسبت دعوات جميله جدا من قلوب مخلصه
ربنا يباركلك


----------



## africano800 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

الباشمهندس العظيم فواز انا بحثت على النت فوجدت لينك للبرنامج اللي حضرتك طلبته اتمنى انه يكون هو بالفعل حتى اكون قد قدمت الى حضرتك جزء من المليون من خدمات حضرتك لينا
ارجوا اذا كان هو بالفعل ان تقوم حضرتك بعرض فيديو طريقة استخدامه وشكرا


----------



## africano800 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

اللينك هو
http://www.brothersoft.com/vsp3d-exporter-for-autocad-civil-3d-244223.html


----------



## المساااااح (16 نوفمبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## hany_meselhey (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*  الاخ المهندس المحترم فواز بالله عليك عايزين نموزج او مثال لطريق موجود عندنك فى ملف بمناسيبه التصميمية ومرفوع ليه ميزانية شبكية.... بالله عليك عايزين نحسب كمياته​*​


----------



## nshwan (18 نوفمبر 2009)

الشكر للسيد فواز على ما يقدمه ونحن ننتظر بقية الدروس
انا لدي البرنامجcivil 3d مع الكراك بس ما اعرف احمله على الانترنيت


----------



## metkal (19 نوفمبر 2009)

بوركت يا بش مهندس


----------



## draftsman1 (20 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ميجو هاي واي (20 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير عننا و اعطاك دوام الصحة و العافيه يا اخ فواز


----------



## ramikhaski (20 نوفمبر 2009)

أخ فواز اذا ممن رقم هاتفك ....انا بدي أحكي معك اذا كان هادا الشي ممكن ومافي اي ازعاج الك .......ربي يوفقك على الفائدة يلي بتقدمها للناس وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## babankarey (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا 
*


----------



## أشرف مساح (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا*

اسأل الله ان يتقبل منك مجهودك في نفع الناس استفدت منك في الدروس الماضية وما زال عطائك مستمر بارك الله فيك واكثر من امثالك


----------



## المهندس يحيى حبيشي (9 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وزادك بسطه في العلم فانا احبك واحب ارض اليمن


----------



## az1615 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر للاستاذ فواز


----------



## surveyor_sayed (19 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور ع المجهود .. بس يآريت رفع الروآبط تاني علي سيرفر أخر لآنها مش شغاله ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## أبو ماجد (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## sweech (19 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يبارك فيك وباهلك لمساعدتك لاخوانك


----------



## احمد مبروك سلام (20 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله لك وعليك


----------



## سعيد السحيمي (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكر وافر


----------



## hany_meselhey (4 يناير 2010)

نشكرك كل الشكر


----------



## أبو حامزة (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وبجهودك يا مهندس فواز


----------



## فائز علي عبدالله (6 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وبجهودك الخيرة يا مهندس فواز 

اسأل الله لك ولوالديك الفوز بالجنة والفردوس الاعلى.


----------



## فائز علي عبدالله (6 يناير 2010)

الله اكبر فواز العنسى وال 3d - لك تحية ود واجزل لك الشكر الوفير على مجهوداتك القيمه والمفيدة جدا


----------



## فائز علي عبدالله (6 يناير 2010)

والله يا مهندس فواز اعجز عن شكرك فقد استفدت منك قبل هذا فى شرحك لبرنامج الاند


----------



## فائز علي عبدالله (6 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سمير رسمي الخوري (10 يناير 2010)

صدقا يا دكتور انت كنز لا يفني لك كل الاحترام و القدير مني


----------



## ezy_sh (10 يناير 2010)

اخي فواز لقد افدتني كثيرا بمحاضراتك عن الاند مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالولي مغلس (10 يناير 2010)

المهندس فواز كل سنة وأنت في وادي أخرف وشكرا على الإفادة


----------



## الزوبير (10 يناير 2010)

*1+1=2*

كيف يمكن معرفة منسوب أى نقطة فى برنامج civel 3dوالسلام ختام


----------



## زياد عميرة (11 يناير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وبجهودك الخيرة يا مهندس فواز*
واعانك اللة لاكمال المشوار​


----------



## az1615 (11 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم والشكر كل الشكر لاستاذنا المهندس فواز
ارجوا من الاخوى ان يرشدوني الى رابط موجود فيه البرنامج ( نسخة 2009 ) غير الرابيدشير


----------



## mohie sad (15 يناير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## aree_79 (15 يناير 2010)

مشكور وبارك اله فيك


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (15 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا .........


----------



## وائل نجيب (19 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخي 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## علياء على حمدى (31 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الرائع
:13:


----------



## mostafammy (31 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك ولكن لى إستفسار هل التسع تدروس الموجوده على المنتدى هما الشرح الكامل لبرنامج السيفل


----------



## علي الدبس (31 يناير 2010)

شكككككككككككككككككرا لك يا وردة الورود بس ارجو منك ان تواكد على شرح بالنسبة للتعويضات السلوبات في قائمة الكميات وارجو منك ان توضح بالنسبة لربط الخط التصميمي بالكروس سيكشن من اجل الكميات الترابية ارجو من ان توضح هذة النقطة وشكرا


----------



## علي الدبس (31 يناير 2010)

علي الدبس اهلا بك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب ،، حرصا من إدارة الملتقى على الاستفادة من المواضيع و المشاركات المطروحة في الملتقى ،، فإنه يمنع وضع وسائل الاتصال ( البريد الالكتروني أو أرقام الهواتف وغيره ) في المشاركات أو رسائل الزوار كما يمنع وضع الاعلانات و الدعايات ،، و في حال مخالفة ذلك قد تتعرض العضوية للإيقاف من إدارة الملتقى ،، وفي حال وجود أي مخالفة يمكنك استخدام زر التبليغ الموجود في كل مشاركة . ملاحظة : هذه الرسالة ستبقى ظاهرة حتى تتجاوز مشاركاتك 10 مشاركات


----------



## صقر العايد (31 يناير 2010)

مشكور يا مهندس


----------



## صقر العايد (31 يناير 2010)

نتمنى منك بقية الدروس


----------



## روني اوسو (1 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخوك من كردستان سوريا


----------



## fahd0oo0 (1 فبراير 2010)

دورت كتير على البرنامج مش عارف احصل عليه الله يبارك فيك تنزل لنا البرنامج وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## الهندسي 80 (4 فبراير 2010)

وفقك الله لاكمال الدروس


----------



## مرادوف (5 فبراير 2010)

زادك الله علما ونفع بك هذه الأمة فأنت سيدنا حينما تعلمنا و شكرا


----------



## صقر العايد (6 فبراير 2010)

http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/4898/mnwa11ra1.gif


----------



## bdr shosho (6 فبراير 2010)

*كل التحية*

كل التحية لك يا بش مهندس فواز من اليمن السعيد:75::20:


----------



## surveyor_sayed (10 فبراير 2010)

شكرا يآهندسـه على الخدمات الي تقدمها لينا بصراحه أنت شخص ممتاز أخوك السيد .. من مصـر .. مسآح بدولة الكويت


----------



## علي الدبس (10 فبراير 2010)

*



*​


----------



## يحيى جمال (10 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك كل الشكر على هذا المجهود الاكثر من رائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## aree_79 (11 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (11 فبراير 2010)

thankes very much


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (18 فبراير 2010)

شكككككككككككككككككرا لك يا وردة الورود بس ارجو منك ان تواكد على شرح بالنسبة للتعويضات السلوبات


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (19 فبراير 2010)

*الصورة شغالة 100% ....................*​


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (19 فبراير 2010)

*الصورة شغالة 100%;,lo*​


----------



## ezy_sh (19 فبراير 2010)

أشكرك ياباشمهندس فواز


----------



## zxzx_0007 (19 فبراير 2010)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## ahmed_egy_74 (19 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## روني اوسو (20 فبراير 2010)

:58::72::32:


----------



## علي الدبس (20 فبراير 2010)

جزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## mrtaha (21 فبراير 2010)

لا اجد أي كلمة اعبر بها علي هذه الجهود ألا جزاكم الله خير والمزيد من العطاء وشكرااااااااا


----------



## ابراهيم حبش (22 فبراير 2010)

مشششكور اخوي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوالدبس (23 فبراير 2010)

تااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابع والف شكر


----------



## ابوالدبس (23 فبراير 2010)

متااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابع والف شكر


----------



## صيام يحيى (23 فبراير 2010)

أخى العزيز
جزززززززززززززززززززززززاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## surveyor_sayed (25 فبراير 2010)

ياريت يا هندسـه ترفع لينآ بآقي الشرح في أقرب وقت ممكن أتمنى يآهندسـه


----------



## surveyor_sayed (25 فبراير 2010)

أتمنى يآ هندـسه ترفع لينا باقي الشرح إن أمكـن لأننا في أمس الحآجه إليه ولك كل جزيل الشكر .. تحياتي لك


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 فبراير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## aree_79 (27 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور يا وردة


----------



## alishaban (27 فبراير 2010)

جاري التحميل 

شكرا


----------



## رامى محمد شديد (27 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااا جزيلا ولكن ارجو منك توضيح لكيفيه انزال صورة من الجوجل ارث باحداثيات ومقياس رسم محدد


----------



## المحطة الكاملة (28 فبراير 2010)

الله يجازيك على كل حرف حسنة يارب
وشكرا جزيلا على المجهود الطيب
الله يعافيك


----------



## المحطة الكاملة (28 فبراير 2010)

*تطبيقات برنامج قوقل ايرت*

تطبيقات برنامج قوقل ايرت


----------



## عزت محروس (28 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ونرجو* من المهندس فواز تكملة الشرح*


----------



## حسام بوشكش (28 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## خالدابوالفضل (1 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير وجعل اعمالك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس/علاء الدين (2 مارس 2010)

أرجو من المشرفين الكرام ترتيب الدروس و الروابط و وضعها بأول صفحة حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع
و جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## لهون لهونى (4 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى فواز


----------



## الاوركيدا الزرقاء (4 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك اخي على الموضوع
شكرا":77:


----------



## ليث سعادة (4 مارس 2010)

*المهندس ليث سعادة*

اشكر جهودك اخ فواز على هالمعلومات والله ما شاء الله عنها معلومات قيمة وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## لهون لهونى (5 مارس 2010)

اشكرك يا اخى فواز اريد برنامج AutoCAD Civil 3D بدون زحمة بارك الله فيكم


----------



## lookingfor (7 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
كيف الحال اخواني الكرام 
بصراحة المدح والثناء على هالمنتدى وابطالوا لاتسعفه الكلمات ,بدون مجاملة
الفائدة التي ينشرها المنتدى واسعة وكبيرة وانا اعرف هذا الشي بحكم عملي في المملكة العربية السعودية.
والشكر الخاص يعود للاشاوس من المهندسين والمساحين النشيطين في هذا المنتدى مثل الاخ فواز بارك الله فيك ..............جزيت خيرا وزوجت بكرا ........... 
الحمدلله حملت ملفات تعليم Land DeskTop من قبل واليوم حملت تعليم AutoCAD Civil 3D 2009 
لكن واجهتني مشكلة في التشغيل حيث ان الملف يعمل لاول بضعة ثواني ثم يتوقف او يستمر الصوت فقط مع تجمد الصورة :81:. فهل هناك برنامج معين لتشغيل هذا النوع من الملفات ؟ افيدونا بارك الله فيكم :11:.


----------



## يوسف عرب (8 مارس 2010)

نحن نشكر كل مهندس يقدم خدمة لهذا المنتدى وبالخصوص المهندس فواز جزاه الله خير الجزاء


----------



## يوسف عرب (8 مارس 2010)

ممكن سؤال انا أعمل على برنامج LAND 2007 وعندما حملت البرنامجAutoCAD Civil 3D 2009 رفض يفتح المشروع الذي عمل بLAND 2007 ماهو السبب


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (8 مارس 2010)

جزى الله عنا المهندس فواز كل خير
وغفر الله له ولوالديه ولمن يحب
...........................................
...........................................
:28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28:


----------



## 19122008 (9 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك م فواز والقائمين علي المنتدي والمشار كين جميعا واسال الله ان ينفعنا بما يعلمنا ويزيدنا من فضله


----------



## babankarey (10 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك اخي فواز


----------



## يوسف عرب (10 مارس 2010)

تحية واحترام للاخ فواز على الجهود المبذولة في خدمةالمنتدى وخاصة في قسم المساحة واطرق


----------



## alinadi (11 مارس 2010)

Essalamou Alaykoum,
Djazaka ALLAHOU koula khayr ya Akh FAWAZ wa adkhalaka ALLAJOU DJANATIHI.


----------



## engkhaled.jameel (12 مارس 2010)

شكككككككراً،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،يامهندس اليمن م/فواز العنسي
وأناأفتخر فيك


----------



## el hatash (12 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى
اللع يزيدك علم


----------



## ابراهيم معاوية (13 مارس 2010)

* انار الله طريقك ووفقك لما فيه خير الناس اخي مهندس فواز 
فقد كانت بدايتي مع اللاند بفضل مذكرات القيمة .. وهاهي تتواصل بفضل الله ثم جهودك ..


----------



## م/شيماء محمد (13 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وبجهودك الخيرة يا مهندس فواز*


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (14 مارس 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء مش ملاحظين ان المهندس فواز لم يرد على اى رسالة من اكتوبر2009 اى من حوالى ستة اشهر 
تقريبا وهذة ليسة عادتة نتمنى لة السلامة والتوفيق ولعلى المانع خير ان شاء الله
وأى حد عارف عنة اى اخبار يطمنى علية احنا مش عايزين شرح ولا غيرة عايزين بس نطمن علية


----------



## محمد الزفتاوى (15 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهوداتك الرائعة التى تبذلها
وأشهد الله أنى قد استفدت كثيرا من مجهوداتك
فأسأل الله أن يوفقك إلى كل خير


----------



## محمد الزفتاوى (15 مارس 2010)

أخى العزيز : لقد قمت بتحميل ال civil 3d 2009 ولكن لا توجد قائمة profile 
فكيف أستدعيها من البرنامج ،،، ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## الموهوبة1 (15 مارس 2010)

السلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عيكم 
هلا أخوي جازاك الله ألف 
خيييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## حارث وقيع الله (15 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mahmoud khalid (15 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## aym g (16 مارس 2010)

اسلام عليكم كيف الحال اليوم انا مشترك جديد


----------



## njmakh (16 مارس 2010)

الله اديكم العافيه سهلتو علينا


----------



## اللوزالشمالي (16 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## az1615 (17 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم والشكر كل الشكر لاستاذنا المهندس فواز وارجوا ان يكون انقطاعه عنا هو خير وان يكون بصحة وعافية . الاخوة الاعزاء لدي سؤال 
ــ وهو كيف يتم تعريف المقطع الطولي التصميمي في السفل اذا كان موجود عندي رسمة اتوكاد له ( اي مصمم مسبقا )


----------



## خبز مسمسم (17 مارس 2010)

تسلم لنا يا المهندس فواز على هذه الفوائد.


----------



## mansy77 (19 مارس 2010)

سلام عليكم جميعا 
وشكرا جزيلا للمعلم المهندس فواز العنسي
وان أمكن تجميع الدروس يا اخوة ووضعها في روابط محدثة حيث أن القديم منها لايعمل 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mostafammy (19 مارس 2010)

ياريت يا بشمهندس فواز باقى الدروس او نسخه من البرنامج وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مبارك محمد قبيل (22 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (23 مارس 2010)

م .فواز بارك الله فيك ووسع عليك رزقك


----------



## kareem el dede (23 مارس 2010)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## عادل نجم (25 مارس 2010)

مفاجأه تورنت civil 3d 2010


----------



## مهندس احمد فاروق (25 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالقادرمصباح (27 مارس 2010)

مشكوور ويعطيك العاافيه
ياابش مهندس
ويجعلها اللله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد الفجال (27 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي فواز وباراك الله فيك​


----------



## يوسف عرب (3 أبريل 2010)

نريد موقع تحميل البرنامج civil 3d


----------



## أبو العز عادل (6 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ياسر البدوى (6 أبريل 2010)

عزيزى المهندس فواز 
نعجز عن الشكر والتقدير 
ولكن نسال الله ان يجعل ذلك العمل فى ميزان حسناتك 
م . ياسر البدوى


----------



## م كمال بدر (7 أبريل 2010)

اخي مهندس فواز العنسي 
تشرفت انا بان تكون انت استاذي في برنامج اللاند
وها هو تطل علينا انت بالمزيد
فلا اجد ما اقوله غير 
ربنا يعطيك من الخير الوفير
تلميذك م كمال بدر


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (7 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا م. فواز


----------



## أبوتقي (15 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ياأخي شكرا يليق بما قدمت لنا ولكل المنتفعين من شروحاتك ومساعادتك للجميع 
وأتمني أن يعينك الله علي المزيد إن شاء الله


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

جزيتم خيرا جميعا


----------



## laiouni (17 أبريل 2010)

تحية خاصة لك اخي و لأعضاء المنتدى و زواره مجهودات جبارة واصل وفقك الله


----------



## ياسر سالمان (17 أبريل 2010)

شكراً لك مهندس فواز العنسى ... بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ... 
لى ملاحطة ... ان الملفات لا تشتغل الا فى حالة تشغيل الملفين ( الصورة والصوت )


----------



## نجدى سويعد (17 أبريل 2010)

مهندس / فواز 
أنت تاج على رؤوسنا جميعا .. ماذا أقول لك ؟ .. (( رزقك الله الجنة ))


----------



## المهندس رحم (18 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك استاذنا العزيز وبارك الله في جهودك القيمة

واتمنى لك دوام النجاح والتوفيق


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرااا


----------



## ياسر البدوى (26 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااا
ونتمنى المزيد 
م/ ياسر البدوى


----------



## المهندس يحيى حبيشي (26 أبريل 2010)

وفقك الله يااخي فواز وزاد الله من امثاللك من ابنا اليمن والله اننا استفدنا منك اليمن بحاجه الى الكثيرمن امثالك 
يــــــــــا فـــــــــــــــــــــــواز


----------



## نور هانى (26 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يا أخ فواز ولكن لو سمحت كيف يمكنني تغيير الstation display format لان المحطات تزيد بمعدل 1000 وليس 100 ودي كانت بتتغير ف لاند من قائمة الstation display format ولكن في ال سيفيل لا يوجد قائمة بذلك ارجو الافادة


----------



## albsqlony (26 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وبجهودك الخيرة يا مهندس فواز*​


----------



## asd salim (26 أبريل 2010)

thx alot...


----------



## laiouni (27 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس


----------



## م الجراني (28 أبريل 2010)

الله فيك وبجهودك الخيرة يا مهندس فواز


----------



## أشرف مساح (13 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا باش مهندس فواز انقطعت علينا فترة طويلة عسي ان يكون خير 
اخي بعد رسم البروفيل بنفس الخطوات التي تكرمت وشرحتها لنا وعمل الباندات bands تعطي معي قيمة القطع في الباند اكبر من ثلاثة اضعافها في حين قيمة الفل تكون صحيحة وعند متابعتي لشرحك لاحظت هذا معك ايضا علي سبيل المثال ststion 0+450 قيمة القطع 0.18 لكن مكتوب في الباند 0.58 رجاء متابعة هذا وتوضيحة ورجاء تفاعل من عندهم خبرة بالبرنامج وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد الخالدي1 (29 مايو 2010)

مشكور على الجهود الرائع وجزاك الله خير


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (30 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
المهندس فواز اخ عزيز على قلوبنا ونرجو من الله ان يكون انقطاعه عنا خيرا
ونتمنى له كل خير في دنياه واخرته ولجميع امة الاسلام والمسلمين
الاخ اشرف مساح انصحك اخي العزيز بزيارة الرابط التالي وهو للاخ المهندس اشرف غنيم جزاه الله عنا كل خير
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t198840.html


----------



## housamaldeen (4 يونيو 2010)

الأخ الحبيب / الدكتور العنسي 
نسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك و أن يكون لك صدقة جارية

آمين


----------



## رماح بدر (9 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (9 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي فواز وباراك الله فيك


----------



## Eng. Hussein (13 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ودمت لنا سالما


----------



## عبدالله غنوي (13 يونيو 2010)

حياك الله و بوركت ووقيت


----------



## عبدالله غنوي (13 يونيو 2010)

انا نفسي اشتغل في المدينة المنورة (مهندس طرق 2003) 
0020118490671-0020168749749
ياريت اللي عنده فرصة هناك يتصل علي 
و جزاه الله خيرا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (20 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك علي مجهودك


----------



## احمد محمود هاشم (19 يوليو 2010)

أشكرك ياباشمهندس فواز .....


----------



## تافكه (20 يوليو 2010)

سلام عليكم الله يجازيكم ممكن ملزمة لشرح civil 3d 2011


----------



## تافكه (20 يوليو 2010)

[email protected]هاى عنوانى


----------



## م قاسم محمد (20 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك يا اخي مهندس فواز


----------



## saalaam (11 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ فواز لك مني اجمل تحية والف شكر على ما تقدمه 
واتمنى لو تعرفت على حضرتك اكثر 
لانه من اسمك العنسي انا حاس انك من اليمن 
ولي الفخر بوجود مهندس مثلك يمثل ارضنا الغالية
اتمنى لو ترسل لي اي وسيلة للتواصل معك فهذا ايميلي[email protected]


----------



## civil devel (15 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررر يسلمووووو


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (16 أغسطس 2010)

مش ملاحظين ان المهندس فواز لم يرد على اى رسالة من اكتوبر2009 اى من حوالى ستة اشهر 
تقريبا وهذة ليسة عادتة نتمنى لة السلامة والتوفيق ولعلى المانع خير ان شاء الله
وأى حد عارف عنة اى اخبار يطمنى علية احنا مش عايزين شرح ولا غيرة عايزين بس نطمن علية


----------



## على مزيكا (16 أغسطس 2010)

جزاه الله خير الجزاء ياأخونا المهندس فواز ........ الف الف شكر.


----------



## benshamlan (22 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير مهندس فواز وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بهاء الدين مبارك (24 أغسطس 2010)

_مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور كتير وجزاك الله خيرا
_


----------



## تافكه (25 أغسطس 2010)

الله يجازيكم ممكن ملزمة لشرح 2011civil3d


----------



## mohamed askar (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فارس البدوي (4 نوفمبر 2010)

لك الف تحية وشكر انت ارسيت بصمة واضحة في تعليم البرامج الهندسية في اليمن وانت الان تنقلها العالم العربي 
نرجو منك ان تقوم بتنزيل هذة المجموعة التعليمية في السوق لان النت كما تعرف بطيئ في اليمن والتيزيل منة صعب 
(انت فخر مهندسي اليمن )


----------



## عبد الجبار حمه (12 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخي فواز انا مبتدا علي هذا الموقع وارجو تزويدي بمعلومات او مواضيع تعليمية *ملزمة شرح البرنامج **AutoCAD Civil 3D 2009
*اخوك عبد الجبار حمه
[email protected]


----------



## elfaki (14 ديسمبر 2010)

أخى الكريم م . فواز أحمد العنسى 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
أخى الكريم بارك الله فيك و فى مجهوداتك القيمة التى إنتفعنا بها ، و أسأل الله أن يوفقك و أن يجعل هذا العمل صدقة جارية لك و يغفر لك و لوالديك.
أخى الكريم هل هنالك دروس أخرى فى هذا البرنامج (c3d) أم فقط التى تم رفعها حتى الآن .أرجو ألإفادة.
أخوك : ألضى حسين الفكى - مشروع الكمب - مقبنة


----------



## عباس الحديدي (27 أبريل 2011)

الله يقوي شباب اليمن الثوار .... اللهم شد من ازرهم .... اللهم ارحم شهدائهم


----------



## ahmed wahed (9 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا بشمهندس فواز وجزاك الله خيرا وزادك علم وتعلم*


----------



## ahmed wahed (9 أغسطس 2011)

*السلام عليكم الأخ juan سأقدم لك شرح بسيط بفرض أنك لست مستخدما جديدا للبرنامج لأن بعض الخطوات الأستباقيه لحساب الحفر و الردم تحتاج الى تفصيل.
و نأسف على التاخير
تستطيع تحديد مناطق وكميات الحفر و الردم بواسطة برنامج Civil 3D وذلك بعمل مايسمى volume Surface يكون مقارن بين Existing ground surface وdesign level surface كما يلي :
1- تنزيل ميزانية الأرض الطبيعية على البرنامج وتعمل كـ (point Group) ويسمى مثلاً Existing .ground levels point). 
2- تنزيل أو زرع نقاط المناسيب التصميميه للمنطقة وتعمل كـ (point Group) ويسمى مثلاً design level point.
3- نقوم بعمل Existing ground surface وتكون مناسيبه معرفه من Existing.ground levels point). السابقة.
3- نقوم بعمل design level surface وتكون مناسيبه معرفه من(design level point ). السابقة.
4- نقوم بعمل ,volume Surface ويكون معرف بالسطحين السابقين Existing ground surface كــ base surface و design level surface كــ  comparison surface

 من خلال volume Surface تستطيـــع تحديد مناطق ومساحات و كميات الحفر و الردم سواءً للمنطقة بالكامل أو تحديد جزء معين من المنطقة بعمل مايسمى boundary ل volume Surface. وكذالك
يمكن التحكم بكميات الحفر و الردم بعمل موازنة وذلك برفع أو خفض design level surface
أرجوا الرد
موفق أن شاء الله
*
*م.خالد*
*--------------------------*
*مشكور بشمهندس خالد بس يريت بعد اذنك لو توضح بعمل فيديوا للاعمال المذكورة سابقا لعمليات الكميات وجزاك الله خيرا
*​


----------



## ســـــلطان (9 أغسطس 2011)

ممكن منكم يا اخواني الكرام تعطوني افضل اصدار من اصدارات برنامج الاتوكاد ومن اين احصل على نسخه منه وكيفية العمل به


----------



## ســـــلطان (9 أغسطس 2011)

اريد الرد


----------



## أبوعايدى (9 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك.........من فضلك عندى سؤال فى جهاز لايكا ts09 عندما اضبط الليفل من ناحية واشيك علية من الناحية الاخرى اجد اليفل غير مضبوط. أية العمل........سانتظر من سيادتكم الاجابة


----------



## كبل (9 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خبر


----------



## الاس (16 أغسطس 2011)

تسلم والله ياوردة العرب


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (16 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كبل (17 أغسطس 2011)

_ جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وبارك فيك_
_ ونسأل الله ان يكون الجزاء مساويا للجزاءفي رمضان_


----------



## asd salim (19 أغسطس 2011)

ahmed wahed قال:


> *السلام عليكم الأخ juan سأقدم لك شرح بسيط بفرض أنك لست مستخدما جديدا للبرنامج لأن بعض الخطوات الأستباقيه لحساب الحفر و الردم تحتاج الى تفصيل.*
> 
> *و نأسف على التاخير*
> *تستطيع تحديد مناطق وكميات الحفر و الردم بواسطة برنامج Civil 3D وذلك بعمل مايسمى volume Surface يكون مقارن بين Existing ground surface وdesign level surface كما يلي :*
> ...



thanks sir..pls giv more examples such as quantities of earth dams construction ​


----------



## asd salim (19 أغسطس 2011)

you explained in soo good mananer tht any engineer can learn..thanks again


----------



## shebsawe (21 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## كبل (21 أغسطس 2011)

*بارك الله بك وجزاك اللة الخير*​


----------



## himaelnady (21 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## eng_mohamedabdrabo (22 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gdo_gdoo (28 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## الفارس الوحيد (4 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكي وجزاك خير الجزاء عن اعمالك


----------



## الفارس الوحيد (4 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng_mohamedabdrabo (4 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سامر الطالب (24 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## روني اوسو (24 سبتمبر 2011)

كيف يمكن عمل grid على layout في برنامج civil 3d


----------



## نبيل العدل (6 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك مهندس فواز
لك منا كل الشكر والإحترام والتقدير


----------



## majed_02 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر اخي فواز
عندي سؤال كيف يمكن ان نحفظ styles التي نعملها للنقاط او السطح او ... لنستعملها في ملفات جديدة أي استيراد styles من ملف الى اخر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## elsaid_yehia (18 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك مهندس فواز


----------



## asd salim (18 أكتوبر 2011)

thx alottt


----------



## *درغام* (22 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخ فواز


----------



## مهندس صغنون (30 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر للمهندس فواز


----------



## عمروابوالنعام (31 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكالله خيرا


----------



## autolive2008 (3 يناير 2012)

إلى المهنس فواز جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع و لكن لدي طلب خاص أرجو تحقيقة و هو إمكانية رفع ملفات إكسل لأكثر من مشروع حقيقي للتطبيق عليها.....و لك منا خالص الشكر


----------



## mamathashem (12 يناير 2012)

*جزاك لله كل خير *


----------



## redwansaleh (12 يناير 2012)

ارجوا ايجاد برنامج اللاند للتحميل
وحساب للكميات


----------



## mamathashem (12 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك *


----------



## osama620295 (22 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mostafaeid (18 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا بس معاناه الفيديو غير كامل ومن غير صوت ياريت حد يحللى المشكلة دي


----------



## الكينج مجدى (31 أغسطس 2012)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس
ازاى نعمل التقاطعات بالبرنامج


----------



## بوقعيقيص (6 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

انا عندي مشكله عند اخراج القطاعات في البلان عندي محطه يوجد بها عرض الطريق و الرصيف هنا استطيع اخراج القطاع 
ولكن المشكلة في المحطه التاليه لانه يوجد باركي (موقف سيارات جانبي ) عند اخراج القطاع يخرج الشكل التصميمي للطريق بدون الرصيف فاضطر الي اخراج القطاعات الي الاوتوكاد وتعديل الشكل التصميمي 

طلبي هوا انه عند كل قطاع اريد اختيار الشكل التصميمي للطريق مع العلم انه بامكاني تعريف الشكل التصميمي للسيفل 
ولكن المشكله هيا عند كل قطاع اريد اختيار الشكل المطلوب والصور توضح ما اتحدث عنه 

ارجو المساعده 


مشاهدة المرفق 85105
مشاهدة المرفق 85106


----------



## حارث البدراني (6 نوفمبر 2012)

جزالك الله خير


----------



## فواز العنسي (6 نوفمبر 2012)

اخي بوقعيفيص لعمل اكثر من مقطع عرضي يتم عمل Range في في الكوريدور corredor وذلك باختيار بالماوس الايمن على الكريدور ثم Property ونختار اضافه Range وندخل من محطه الى محطه جرب ذلك وقلي النتائج


----------



## فواز العنسي (6 نوفمبر 2012)

اخي مجدي موضوع Style انا معي واحد جاهز مع التعليمي كيف استخدامه سارفعه بعد قليل


----------



## فواز العنسي (6 نوفمبر 2012)

هذا هو المشروع 
project.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


----------



## فواز العنسي (6 نوفمبر 2012)

للحصول على الملف التعليمي اضغط هنا


----------



## ابوصفا65 (22 يناير 2013)

مشكور حبيبي


----------



## chupchupina (26 يناير 2013)

شكراً


----------



## asd salim (17 ديسمبر 2015)

thanksss


----------



## naiem20 (19 ديسمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------

